# leaking behind gutter



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A strip of flat aluminum can either be tucked in under the shingles or under the vertical portion of the gutter apron drip edge flashing. If done under the shingles, it will allow the water to fall into the gutter further away and if done behind the vertical portion of the Gutter Apron, it should go into the gutter with the metal extension.

The only possible problems with it under the shingles, is if he used the wrong kind of flashing and used the 90* bend ODE, the you might get backwards flowage or cappillary action reversing the flowage of water run off getting redirected under the shingles and causing fascia board or deck rot and leaks, plus the slight, but probably unnoticeable aesthetic conserns.

Ed


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I called a roofing contractor to fix my problem! This it something I should have done first... I guss you get what you paid for. Thanks!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

This is the link to the drip edge extension coil stock. 


http://www.gutterguards.com/s.nl/it....&category=-110 

Ed


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*hi,*

*my roof leaked behind the gutter on one side of my house, in about a 4ft section. after a wind storm back in febuary this year, i had the roof replaced. the roof still leaked behind the same gutter, in the same place. i called the roofer, i have a 5yr guarantee for workmanship. he said he would put in a strip of drip edge. he installed a 10ft section of drip edge, and that stopped the leak. shouldnt the drip edge have be installed to begin with? or maybe not, because the shingles along the edge of the roof extend over the roof about 2 inchs over the gutter. no leaks anyplace else. looks like a good job. i like the way they weaved the shingles in the valleys on the roof, i was told this is how it should be done, and all the shingles line up perfectly...bob*


----------



## oxicottin (Apr 20, 2008)

Ed I purchsed the extension today and I will post back with the results and some pictures when it comes in and I install it. I had spoke to the rep and they said this was a good alternitive and fix for my issue. Here is what I had purchsed it is named GuttaGard. The shipping was only $16.00 so thats not really bad since I purchased 40' of material and a bag of extra clips....


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

bobo60 said:


> hi,
> 
> my roof leaked behind the gutter on one side of my house, in about a 4ft section. after a wind storm back in febuary this year, i had the roof replaced. the roof still leaked behind the same gutter, in the same place. i called the roofer, i have a 5yr guarantee for workmanship. he said he would put in a strip of drip edge. he installed a 10ft section of drip edge, and that stopped the leak. shouldnt the drip edge have be installed to begin with? or maybe not, because the shingles along the edge of the roof extend over the roof about 2 inchs over the gutter. no leaks anyplace else. looks like a good job. i like the way they weaved the shingles in the valleys on the roof, i was told this is how it should be done, and all the shingles line up perfectly...bob


If it is not WRITTEN in the contract then it does not have to be done. Some building codes require it, but most, if not all shingle manufacturers only Strongly suggest that it be installed.

It is a cheap cost paer lineal foot, but when you add it all up for an entire roof, it may add $ 200.00 to $ 300.00 or more dollars to the job cost.

Too many contractors believe that they can cheapen their "Bid" since that may be the Only way that they feel they can acquire additional jobs. A more conscientious contractor would have made a determination that this was already a problem area and automatically have it included.

A 2" overhang is ridiculous. That much of an overhang will curl downwards and be much more susceptible to cracking prematurely.

Also, with a 2" overhang, there should not have been any conceivable way for water to leak behind the gutter and cause problems, so I strongly suspect that the contractor "May" have omitted the installation of Starter Strip shingles, which get layed down prior to the actual field shingles installation.

One of the purposes of the starter strip shingle is to create a thicker and more rigid double layer of shingles at the overhanging edges and not be as susceptible to curling downwards prematurely.

A second reasoning for the installation, and a much more vital one for leak avoidance, is that the starter shingle will be offset from the widths of the field shingles. By doing so, the voids at either the side edge butt ends or the keyway slots in a 3-tab shingle still have a layer of shingle under those cut-outs to prevent water from entering under the field shingles.

Check to see if it looks like you have 2 layers of shingles along the entire gutter eave edge of all of your roof perimeter edges.

Another thing to be aware of is the reverse flow of water proceeding along the underside of the shingles in a rainfall with wind currents creating a capillary action of the water going back on the underside of the shingles until it meets an obstacle, such as the fasci board.

The good news is, that he actually came back out to minimally take care of the only reported problem, but I would still be concerned about the remainder of the roof, since this is brand new and not a good omen of things to come.

Keep his phone number handy.

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

oxicottin said:


> Ed I purchsed the extension today and I will post back with the results and some pictures when it comes in and I install it. I had spoke to the rep and they said this was a good alternitive and fix for my issue. Here is what I had purchsed it is named GuttaGard. The shipping was only $16.00 so thats not really bad since I purchased 40' of material and a bag of extra clips....


I hope that the Gutter, er should I say, Gutta Guard product you purchased does the trick for you.

It is not the Drip Edge Extender that I had tried to guide you to, but I just noticed that the link I previously posted went dead. Sorry.

It "May" do the trick for you, but time will tell.

Google Gutta Guard and click on the Bob Vila, TOH, (This Old House) link that comes up on the 1st page of results.

Ed


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

ed the roofer,
im not sure if the shingles hang over 2", that was just a guess looking from the ground, might be only 1". i just looked at the contract, and the drip edge wasnt included in the proposal. but i can see that they did install drip edge along the eves, and also they did replace some bad sheathing, 56 sq ft @$1.75/sq ft. removed two attic fans, that didnot work anyway, and patched the holes. they said i really didnt need the fans, because the roof has 5 wind turbines, and also is vented under all the peaks with approximately 2'x18" vents, and slotted vents along the eves also. the roof took 20sq of shingles. i will go up on the latter tomorrow and look at the shingles more closely, and see if they are doubled at the edges. my ins adjuster said that this roofer has done many roofs for their customers, and he has a good track record, so maybe all will be ok, oh, btw, i didnt mention to the contractor that the roof was leaking behind the gutter, i just thought it would be ok after the new roof was put on...bob


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

bobo60 said:


> *hi,*
> 
> *my roof leaked behind the gutter on one side of my house, the roof still leaked behind the same gutter, in the same place.*
> 
> *he said he would put in a strip of drip edge. he installed a 10ft section of drip edge, and that stopped the leak. *





bobo60 said:


> * i just looked at the contract, and the drip edge wasnt included in the proposal. but i can see that they did install drip edge along the eves,*
> 
> *oh, btw, i didnt mention to the contractor that the roof was leaking behind the gutter,*


I am not following. In your first post, you said that he came out and installed a 10 foot section of drip edge metal flashing.

Then you say it was not included in the contract in the second post and also that you could see that they installed drip edges along the eaves.

Whatever??? Something caused a leak on what I am thinking is a brand new roof. Or at least it is less than 5 years old.

What actual advice are you seeking please?

Ed


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*ed,*

*ok. the contract DOES NOT mention installing new drip edge. i just thought it was a given. new roof, new drip edge, and all that goes with a tear off and installing a new roof. the roof has always leaked behind the gutter on the one side of the house. we bought the house 2 yrs ago, so i dont know how old the original roof was. had new gutters put on after we bought the house too. and it still leaked. when the roofing contractor came to estimate the job, i didnt mention it to him then, that the roof leaked behind the one gutter, like i said, thought it would be taken care of when the new roof was put on, the leak would be fixed. i called him back in april, this year, roof was put on in febuary this year, he put on the drip edge, leak stopped. my original question was, why didnt he put the drip edge on to begin with, you have answered that, thank you. but also, they did install drip edge along the sides of the house where the peaks are, which of course have no gutters. sorry for confusing you. im not a roofer and probably am not using the correct terminology...bob*


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

He didn't put it on, because he did not include it in his contract, which would have meant that his bid would have gone up.

Some contractors do not view the gutter apron or the gable edge ODE drip edge flashings as a necessity. Why? Either out of past experience which they rely on, or a lack of knowledge as to what benefit it provides for the entire roofing system, or they do realize its importance to the over all funcionality, but want to do things as cheap as possible to increase their chances of getting their bid approved.

If its not in the contract specifically, the chances of it being install in reality are slim to none, even if they made vague verbal promises that everything required would be included.

Ed


----------



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

*ed,*
*thanks for the info. the ins adjuster estimated the roof job at $4035.00, and cut me a check on the spot for $3535.00, $500.00 deductable. (the roof had two layers of shingles, and required 20sq of shingles**) the contractor gave me an estimate of $3795.00, for architectural shingles. i told him that i didnt have the $3795.00 right now, but had a ins check for 3500.00, and he said he could do the job for $3500., if he put on 25yr 3-tab shingles instead, so i opt'd for that. *

*below is what the contract included, except the shingles used were 25yr 3 tab. i dont have the revised contract online, so this is the first proposal, but the shingles are the only thing different. is this about right, price wise?;*
*Scope of Work to be provided Amount
Roof:
Remove all old roofing materials from entire roof of house.
Remove attic fans and patch sheathing.
Inspect all roof sheathing.
Note: Damaged sheathing, if any, will be replaced at a cost of $1.75 per square foot.
Install new flashing to chimney.
Install new 15# felt paper to roof.
Install weather guard as needed in valleys.
Install new 3-in-1 vent boots.
Install new 750 vents.
Install new 30-year architectural shingles to roof.
Install new cap shingles over ridges and hips.
Remove all trash and debris from job site.
Notes: 
All labor carries a 5-year warranty excluding acts of nature.
*


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Don't put on 3-tabs.Fork out the extra couple hundred bucks and get some architectural shingles,IMO.they look way better.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

John,

He already had them installed. Too late.

Ed


----------

